# Northwest Indiana



## ljbuckles

The rain is a welcome sight! I already found 2 black morels and I wasn't really even looking. I am hoping the warm weather this weekend will get them really popping! Last year was so pitiful! Found a few but not even enough for a snack!!


----------



## river rat 70

Good luck this year Fungus!!!


----------



## trinapant727

I'm in northwest Indiana also and we've been out a couple of times but haven't found anything yet. I can't wait for this weekend to get started!!!


----------



## dang

I saw some dandelions in the middle of people's yards. Not many, but it is right around the corner. You can bet I'll be out this weekend in my Illinois spot.


----------



## ogrecharger

I live in Burns Harbor and have only been hunting morels in the area since last year. It was VERY dry and I attribute that to a large portion of the reason I didn't do very well. Are there any common NWI spots that typically produce? I'm from Mid-Michigan originally but the same rules don't seem to apply here for some reason. My wife works at Serenity Salon &amp; Spa in Chesterton and she said one of the girls there found a couple yesterday. They should be out this weekend, just looking where to focus as we won't have much free time.


----------



## river rat 70

It was very bad for a lot of people last year around here, me included. I put a lot of time in and found very few. Sounds like you know what your doing. Ive always wanted to try by 49 and 94 but live about 45 minutes away. Wet wooded marshy areas is where i like to target. Good luck! let us know how you do!


----------



## ljbuckles

@ DanG: I didn't know that dandelions were a sign that is was the Morels would be ready soon. I was taught that when the May Apples were up then the ground was ready for Morels to push through.

@ Ogrecharger: I have only been hunting 5 or so years myself, but think I have the hang of it now. Last year was too dry and not many were found. As you know that hunting spots are sacred. I have never been in the area across from the spa, but woodsy areas with the typical trees. Sorry, I can't tell you specific areas ) Good luck!


----------



## dang

Fungus Finder theres a ton of "tell tale" signs, dandelions in yards is just one of them. They need to be in the middle,not on the edges by the homes. When you see the first one go to seed you should be in the timber it is prime time. May apples are another. The lilacs blooming is another.


----------



## mark1967

In Chesterton, the may apples are up, the trilliums are up and the wild onions are up. I saw my first asparagus today in my yard. I did not see and morels yet but they should be right around the corner. We had lots of rain and the sunny warm weather is very welcome. I looked for a few years around here and it seams that they simply do not like the clay soil we have. You either have to go south of hwy 6 around the moraine or towards La Porte. There was a recent burn in the beach areas at Indiana Dune but that is OFF LIMITS to pick. Looking is free though. The soil there is sand and has plenty south facing slopes. But Elms are not very common there. You could find an Ash here and there.


----------



## dcelectric

Hello mark1967. I've been hunting morels for years in the area and my best spot is in Chesterton. I'm sorry I can't tell you exactly where, but it is not at the Dunes. You are allowed to pick at the Dunes but not the federally controlled areas. Indiana controls some of the parts and it is allowed. Elms do produce the most morels, but I tend to find an abundance of them in briar patches. Good luck.


----------



## markjenna

dcelectric, I am in Westville. Have you found any yet. I haven't been out much but am going Wednesday. Just didn't want to waste my time if others are not finding them yet. Thanks.... It's got to be getting close....


----------



## ljbuckles

Well, I checked two of my hunting areas again yesterday and still nothing. It is early, I know. The two little black ones I found were just teasing me! The ground is soft enough, though more rain couldn't hurt, the temps are getting about right! I am hoping it will be any day now!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## shroomwhisperor307

live in NE Indiana......havent been out yet,,,,its soooo flooded everywhere!! Elkhart / Kosciusko County...however, i did just see a post from Kosc county that they are finding Greys..... Im giving it one more week,,,and ill be lookin!! Waiting on lilacs to bloom as well....Last year they bloomed 3 weeks early!


----------



## markjenna

I am in Michigan city and I just found some yellows. They are up.....


----------



## ljbuckles

@Markjenna: I haven't even found a grey and you found some yellows. I am still holding out hope that it has been too early. I am going to try to play golf today and when I hit my ball in the woods (as I always do) I'm going to take a little extra time looking for it ;o)


----------



## markjenna

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201114561485417&amp;set=a.4217369951762.179833.1210502480&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## dabigbadwolfe

WHEATFIELD ... My 8 year old twin girls found 20 greys in the neighbors yard this past weekend ... they were in the pine trees ... 17 of them were out in the direct sunlight around the base of an old cut pine tree ... sorry I haven't processed the photos yet !!! ... Taking them to upper Michigan for our annual pilgrimage this weekend ... Happy Huntin' Everybody !!!


----------



## bsimms

Found 3 small greys today after about an hour in the woods. Wheatfield area...


----------



## mark1967

I was out today in Michigan city and didn't find any. Even the dryad's saddles were small. Later on in Chesterton the dryad's were bigger. Very yummy treat. But no morels there either. Any day now.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Found 10 ten today...three blacks at my place in laporte county...about 3 miles ne of Wanatah near hickory and populars...and seven greys over in saint Joe county...the greys were in a mixed Cheery, maple, poplar, oak forest beer some maypoles, briars, and dead and dying trees...the were all small; not too small to pick, but to small to justify the gas money to drive over there... Maybe some rain would help, they're not popping like 2011 but its still better than last year...I would like to find some half-frees....


----------



## mushroom queen

I found 35 greys yesterday in Allen County. Conditions look good!


----------



## lovinshroomin

Mushroom queen, I'm so jealous. ha! I live near and havent found a thing.


----------



## capn morel

Yo! Went to two of my favorite spots in west LaPorte County yesterday with nothing to show for it. The woods still feel too early, but things are definitely green'n up. My plan is to do a quick check of my good spots every 3-4 days until they start poppin'.


----------



## dcelectric

Hello mark1967. I haven't found any yet, but after this rain we are getting tonight the weekend looks promising. I always see the black morels first. Sometimes unusually early in the season. Then the yellows and greys. I've found the blacks to be pretty rare and only know of one spot that I find them. Good luck.


----------



## springpeepers

Noble County~looking this weekend. Earlier this week everything in the woods looked pretty close but not quite ready. Northern western area.


----------



## mark1967

Hickory chick magnet, I meant no disrespect like you thought in the other thread. Sorry you took it that way. Like I said, what I said is a common expression. Anyway, I am glad that you and your daughter are finding them. I always heard that the could be found east or west where I am at, Chesterton, because of the lake effect cooler weather we have.

Good hunting all. Hopefully a bit of rain and some sunshine is all we need to get it going. 

Dielectric, I agree with you about the blacks being more rare. I don't even look for them either. The sad thing is that the seasons ending in general is indicated by the yellows. I guess it depends on how you look at it. Ending in general, perhaps, starting for the yellows, definately. I just can't wait till the starp poping here. Then maybe a trip to Cadilac Michigan a week or two later.


----------



## texasjack

Hey, newbie here in Lake County. I'll be one of the new people stealing your shrooms (hopefully) for the first time this weekend. Anyone know what the law is in state parks? Can you take them at any park? What about county parks?


----------



## river rat 70

@ texasjack, Its my understanding parks are fair game for mushrooms. I havent heard of any law or seen any documentation of any laws concerning mushroom hunting at state or county parks. I would say if you have any doubt, check out the Indiana DNR website to verify. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## panofshrooms

Classy move mark glad to see that found 20 yellows in parke county putting pic on the pic area


----------



## ljbuckles

Here is another female fungus finder! No offense taken at all!! Anyway, I went to Westville on Wed and LaPorte yesterday and still had no luck. I am still holding out hope. Everyone's reports of finding some here and there is fantastic and I can't wait!


----------



## texasjack

I'm planning on going for my first hunt tomorrow but while mowing the grass this morning I found this in my own yard. Must be a good sign right? Is this a grey or a yellow?
[/url] 

[url=http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k138/texas_jack_1978/morel1_zps0b559b4c.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## kraftyy

i hunted around Pulaski County and found 200+ greys and yellows. most of them fresh that were not around a couple days ago. happy hunting


----------



## capn morel

Found my 1st small one in Lake County today! May try one of my spots in Porter County this evening.


----------



## fungusrecon16

Found a little over thirty yellow and a dozen gray yesterday in about an hour of hunting. Should be really good after these next few days of warm weather.


----------



## capn morel

Ay, the cap'n's been finding some booty! In LaPorte County, near Westville, found 6 small yellows in ~ an hour of hunting. Then, moved to another spot and found 4 really fresh 2" blacks in &lt;10 minutes. Left the yellows and took the blacks for an egg &amp; morel omelet.


----------



## mushmouth

Northern Lake County--May1st, 95 greys and yellows mixed decent size--May2nd, 40 greys and yellows--May3rd, 40 more small greys--May6th, 57 bigger yellows and decent size greys--Today May9th, 37 mostly big yellows and greys. 269 so far for the season. Much better than the 50 i found last year. ALL of these came out of the same spot. Every time I go back, there are more pushing up. Dont give up on your spots! I always leave the tiny ones to grow. I only saw a couple dried up ones. Hopefully with the rain we are suppose to get, I can get some more big yellows before the end of the season.


----------



## dcelectric

I have found quite a few through the week. Maybe around a hundred. I had to work for them though. No large flushes yet. They are looking kind of small. Maybe the rain tonight will change that. Today I kicked up 5 wild turkeys while morel hunting. I've also noticed the ticks are terrible this year. I'm still finding them crawling on my dashboard.


----------



## mushmouth

HAHA!!! I had to pull over on the way home today so I could pull a tick out of my wifes hair. They are definetly bad this year. I am constantly flicking them off of me. Im thinking because of the late start to the season, the ticks have a head start on us.


----------



## eartharto

Hi from St. Joe county... I haven't hit my fav spots yet, but have found one or two or three here and there. Not of any size, but always nice to find. Maybe after yesterday's rain...?


----------



## fungusrecon16

Took my four year old daughter morel hunting behind bass pro today. Found a few good mushrooms but had the trip ruined by an aggressive coyote. Needless to say the trip ended earlier than planned.


----------



## minix69

I have found 4lbs. this year and found the biggest morel in my life today, this sucker is 8" almost as big as a 1 litre pop bottle! How do I add a pic so I can let you see this bad boy?


----------



## minix69

http://s933.photobucket.com/user/minix69/media/920321_10151911410508448_1438195292_o_zpse6c96386.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0


----------



## minix69

I've found a few hundred this year for a total of 5lbs! Gonna go out one more time today and maybe tomm. hit my hot spots, the yellows are standing tall! Found some real big ones including the 8" monster! got tons of pics will get them up when I'm all done


----------



## popnfish

found 5/11


----------



## morellaurel

Hey guys I went morel hunting today in Dyer IN, with not luck at all. Anyone got a word of help? Am I too late? I dont konw much about morel hunting really just gonna try and see what I can find. Any spots better than others in NWI?


----------



## indy_nebo

Found these in Converse yesterday. Big one on the right was nice and fresh, the others were a little leathery, but still edible. All on steep slopes under dead elms by themselves. Weird year y'all... &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## capn morel

Been finding quite a few blacks and small yellows in my sweet spots in Hammond (Lake Co) and near Michigan City (LaPorte Co). No motherloads, one here, maybe two there. That rain the other day really got them going. Get outside!


----------



## ljbuckles

Found about 50 nice yellows on Mother's Day but haven't found any since. My usual spots were not super hot this year but still had a pretty good turn out. I will check them one more time probably today or tomorrow and that will probably be it. It is always sad to see morel season come to and end. I'm having a cookout and mushroom fry on Saturday for all of my shroomin' buddies. Nothing is better than a nice juicy burger with Swiss and morels!! My mouth is watering now!!

For the super newbies...don't give up! I didn't find much my first year or two. Just keep at it and you will get to know the areas that produce them and what "looks" right! Good luck and see you next year!


----------



## mushmouth

Northern Lake County...went out with my 10 year old son today and brought home another 42. mostly big yellows. the majority of them were fresh, some were at least a few days old. we left a handfull that were either too dried up or too far eaten by slugs and rolli polli. this makes a total of 311 that we have found, all from the same creek bed. my honey hole keeps pushing them up. we found our first ones on may 1st. we have been going back every few days and always come home with shrooms. this year is GREAT compared to the 50 i found all of last year.


----------



## mushmouth

FungusRecon---were you closer to the little cal or salt creek? i have ran into coyotes also along the little cal. not aggresive though, usually pretty easy to scare off by yelling and clapping.she must of had babies near by,


----------



## capn morel

AARGH! You guys talking about north Lake &amp; Porter county are driving me crazy. I haven't been able to find any decent spots in either, only 2-3/hr of walking. I fish the Little Cal &amp; Salt Creek almost year round. And a creek bed in north Lake County?! U talkn the Grand Cal? Any help you can give me would be appreciated before this capn walks his own plank!


----------



## ljbuckles

My neighbor was telling me that his friends found some yellows a couple days ago (just when I thought it was done) so I went out again last night. I found 8 really nice size yellows. A couple of them were drying on the edges but I don't know if that was from age or if they were in an area where the sun was catching them a little more. Tonight is the night for the big mushroom fry cookout for my friends. The weather doesn't look promising but who cares...the mushrooms will be cooking in a hot tub of butter. My poor husband will have to be tending the grill in the rain! I think I will go out again tomorrow just for another look.


----------



## mushmouth

CapnMorel--I am very lucky to have one honey hole that has been producing shrooms since may 1st. I haven't had to go search for them. My spot is right next to a creek. I haven't found one further than 20ft from the creek. Dead and dying cottonwoods seem to be the host tree. I just found 10 more BIG yellows yesterday morning. I'm hoping the rain last night has pushed some more up. Good luck to you!


----------



## mushmouth

Since the large yellows I have been finding are indicating the season is coming to end, I think i will go for a hike along salt creek tomorrow. There is a spot tucked DEEP in the woods that i have found some good size yellows in years past. I dont usually have to worry about others finding them cuz i doubt most people walk that far and deep into the woods. I follow the trail anong the creek until there is no longer a trail and then i walk some more. My hope is that this spot is still holding some morels. I guess i will see tomorrow. Either way, the hike through the woods is always amazing and beautiful. We always spot many deer and turkeys and it is always an educational experience for my 10 year old son. He gets to learn about trees, plants, wildlife, and just the forest in general. ALWAYS a fun time for us. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ogrecharger

mushmouth: Be careful if you're hunting in Deer Park by Bass Pro, I have friends that have been given tickets and morels confiscated by police officers as it is part of the National Park. The state parks are fine but National Parks = No Picking.


----------



## mushmouth

Ogrecharger-thank you for the heads up. We were not at deer trail park, but we were on national park land. We didn't find any morels but we did see plenty of deer...didn't get a chance to check my honey hole for any late season yellows.


----------



## capn morel

Ay mateys! Had my best day yet Saturday. Still, only ~20+ but mostly fresh and added up to almost a lb. Again, out of my home county, finding them in west LaPorte near Westville in very remote, valley-type areas. Garwood Orchard was selling them for $45/lb!


----------



## mushmouth

My spot is all done producing. I only saw a few really dried up ones. I hope you are still finding them capn, but the season is over for me. I had a great one though, 321 total!


----------



## capn morel

Ahoy! Found 23 on Sunday in west LaPorte county, but in such poor condition they're still there. Going out today, possibly for the last time. Overall, not really the bounty we expected. ~83 total, making for some good meals and ~ 1 qt dried. My next post might be the last for the (morel) season.


----------



## capn morel

Welcome to 2014! To my fellow fungiphiles, could we NOT start new forums? It just gets hard to figure out which one to reply to. Let the games begin!


----------



## capn morel

Well, I guess the season's kinda started for me cuz I got bit by a tick and got lyme disease! No lie, what the hell?! I thought it was way too cold and early in the season. Got it in northern LaPorte or Porter Co. on 3/23 while doing some shroom recon/picking up trash in the woods. What a way to start the season.....


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I'm over here in Laporte county too...I hate ticks! Thanks for the heads up, sorry you got sick


----------



## evolouie

Sorry for the bad luck. Ticks are bad news. 2 years ago I contracted Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever down here in Green County. Regular Doc was on vaca and it was about 10 days into it before I got a correct diagnosis when my regular Doc returned. It just about got the best of me. I lost about 18 pounds and it got into my joints and the skin was coming off in sheets.


----------



## capn morel

Awesome salmon/steelhead fishing in the harbors off NW IN, as the fish are still waiting for the weather to warm up and trigger their spring run. Spring plants are just starting to peak out in Porter/LaPorte Co. If we get the 60's like we're supposed to, it should be good for both. My 1st morel last year was May 2nd in LaPorte Co.


----------



## wanttoberiverrat

Any Kankakee river shroom hunters on here?


----------



## bsimms

Right here. I live in Wheatfield.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

MayApples are poking through in central Laporte county (about 20 miles north of the Kankakee)...all we need is some warm rainy weather...hope my link works


----------



## hickory chick magnet

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13902285273/

Last try...any way the may apples are spearing through...not long now


----------



## wanttoberiverrat

Good morning bsimms,
I live in roselawn and plan on looking for morels around river west of I-65.
Can you give me any hints,like trees and any other tips?Not asking for details just a vague idea what to look for.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## hickory chick magnet

More signs of the time, blackcaps are out now in Laporte county (I always view them as an indicator) and daffodils have been out for almost a week...and as I mentioned yesterday, the mayapples are poking out, just need some rain and sustained warmth...


----------



## hickory chick magnet

FYI "black caps," black cups, urns...are what I call those small 1 inch tall smokey colored leathery cup shaped fungi that come out just before morels


----------



## ruggykerns

hows it going i was out looking in 6 different spots in jasper county today around wheatfiled and never found any yet this is my first time on here and i will keep looking every day and keep u informed


----------



## wanttoberiverrat

I guess I'll look in the lower marshy area when the time comes.Anyone know what kind of trees they grow next to close to the kank?


----------



## wanttoberiverrat

Sounds good ruggycurns 
Are there a lot I ash trees on river?


----------



## ruggykerns

i went out again today with no luck but i do know somebody that has been finding some on the tippy around winamac and also just seen pics a friend put on facebook he found somewhere around wheatfield today


----------



## bsimms

Ruggy, I'm assuming you're a Kerns. What's your first name?


----------



## morels4me

I have been out 6 or 7 times the past 3 weeks , Have checked Bloomington, Brown County, Yellowwood , Martinsville 2 times, Morgan- Monroe 2 times . Have not found a thing to date , have talked to several fellow shroomers and they were empty handed as well. Found Nothing but a couple of lost tics ,and 1 wayward coyote. Out of work right now so I hope to beat everyone to the woods during the week days . I have watched the May Apples and ferns sprout and know em all by name it seems . Maybe next week after this rain ?? Hoping anyhow happy hunting tics are out for sure .. Fl Mike


----------



## cornbeef

Yah, my yard usually gets 30-40 popping up around this time of year. Nothing yet. Ill try checking my one other honey-hole today, but I think this messed up weather has us put back a week or two.
Lake co./ Porter co


----------



## ruggykerns

yep im a kerns everybody called me rusty growing up i had a great day today i found 76 blacks in monticello taday and found a lot of yellows popped up in a spot in wheatfield but they were to small i left them for another day


----------



## bsimms

Well that's good news.


----------



## kendalltuckyschrooner64

I'm waiting for the rain and 72 degrees on Tuesday then I'm going out. <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## bronzeback5

Good to hear you are starting to find em Ruggy. Been a while since i heard or seen ya. Hope you are doing good. Brandon


----------



## river rat 70

Great day today!!
!! I found over 50 blacks today,,, and my buddy found 24. I will try to upload a video and i have pics too.


----------



## river rat 70




----------



## river rat 70

These are my findings. The first one i found was about four inches away from my boot.


----------



## river rat 70

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&amp;video_id=PLIMdy7omJo


----------



## bsimms

Can't get the video to work river rat. Silly question, but were you down on the river?


----------



## capn morel

Went for my first small foray yesterday in west LaPorte Co. Nothing, but it's still early. Last year's first find was on May 2nd, don't think we beat that this year.


----------



## bsimms

Just went out and found 10 along side the road.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I found two in Laporte count this past weekend in Laporte county...dated pics posted on another in this forum...near poplar..quite small...but have found nothing since


----------



## capn morel

Ay mateys, good news. Saw my false morel yesterday, in the same place it's been for 4-5 years. I've always found my first morel 7-10 days after that. So......soon, very soon.


----------



## cornbeef

Hobart Indiana. Found some growing. I'll try and upload the pic I took today. Didn't pick any, but their marked so I can check em daily!


----------



## cornbeef

OK, I've got no clue how to apply pics to this thread. I posted on main photo page though. As I said, their just starting, so I'm gonna hold off for a couple days to pick em.


----------



## leo6960

I have tried to hunt morels for the past 5 years but due to health reason this is the first year that I don't have surgeries lined up through the shroom season. Now my problem is all I can find are the pecker heads. Well that not really true we have found like 4 morels per day. I am wondering if I should stay out of our woods for a bit so maybe they will grow more and be a bit more obvious to me. I know this is hunting but I am just asking for seasoned advice. Oh and I am in Putnam county. Thanks for any suggestion <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## doc mahns

New here and new to hunting this year. I've been nonstop all week with nothing to show. It's a pain, but this is my first year out so I don't have any sweet spots yet. Live in Valpo.


----------



## cornbeef

I usually just give the ones I pick a little spanking to knock off any spores ( don't know it that's an old wives tale or not to do so) but I know the spots I do,do it to have produced every year. If you've got one go to place that has consistently produced for you in the past Leo and nobody knows the spot, I'd say yah, give em a year to spread.

You try Lakewood rogers doc? Aim for the south facing banks of the lake and check along the grades of the hills. 
I'll probably go out that way in the next day or two. I just counted 47 in my back yard. Aching to pick em, but forcing myself to wait another day or two.

Good luck.


----------



## doc mahns

Been out near Lake Wauhob (where I live), so right down the street. Also went out to Coffee Creek in Chesterton. I went right before all this rain, so I'm hoping to get out Sunday after it clears to find some! I'll check out Rogers next time I'm off, thanks for the tip.


----------



## cornbeef

No problem buddy. Happy hunting. And let us know how you do!


----------



## doc mahns

Walked through rogers lakewood for a couple hours today, didn't find anything.


----------



## cornbeef

Maybe this heat will bring em out a bit more. Walked some private land in portage, big zilch, and around lake George in Hobart a bit. Zilch.
I'll keep checking for the next few weeks


----------



## ogrecharger

If you're thinking of walking through the woods anytime soon PLEASE DON"T!!!!!!!!

Checked my honey hole yesterday and found 30 yellows, but they were all still in the gray stage, very small, about the size of the top section of my thumb, some were smaller than my pinky finger nail! Some were hiding under the grass! The 30 i found were all close to the road and public viewing area, so i had to pick them, but i did not dare go into the woods (which is where i find most of them) yet as there were leaves all over the ground and nothing poking through yet.

So please, please, please, tread lightly and sparingly until at least next week. If you step on them in infancy (I imagine there are many under the leaves in the forest) they will not grow. Just be patient. I'm sure the rain and 80 degree temps this week will have them ready by next week for sure.


----------



## ogrecharger

My spot is in northern Porter County


----------



## wolf claw

Heading Down to Porter/La Porte County for the weekend. Was hoping to do some morel hunting here. How has the morel season been in this area? Any recommendations?


----------



## cornbeef

Except for the forty in my back yard, been pretty sparce. Have checked in portage, two places in valpo, and just got back from burr oak trails here in Hobart. Though I did find two false morels today. Other then that. Ehhhh. Probably this weekend will finally have em popping. Good luck


----------



## old man

I think the drought yr before done severe damage to the underground mushroom organisms,I generally find thousands, but last yr found only hundreds, and this yr so far only 35. Found five morel and one spike today in prime area. I'm only 83 yrs old so only covered on e big woods before it got to hot. Will try again in another woods tomorrow. Good luck out there.


----------



## darthmushroom

I went to my blacks honey spot today and found absolutely nothing. But I found 19 blacks in a very unlikely place near some swampy land Starke County. All we need is some rain and they will be everywhere, because they are delayed and just waiting to pop! I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## capn morel

Old man, would you care to share what part of NW Indiana you prefer, at least what county? Help a brotha out! Went to one of my good spots in west LaPorte Co. during lunch. Found 1 false morel and another hunter said he saw a guy with 4 morels walk out just as I was getting there. Going to "tread lightly" in one of my favorite spots (same area) tonight.


----------



## markjenna

Went for a walk at the dunes today while on break and found about 30 YELLOWS. They are UP!!!!!!
Michigan City... Laporte County...


----------



## darthmushroom

anyone know how to post pics here?


----------



## darthmushroom

]//i57.tinypic.com/28bur6b.jpg[/img]


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Found about a pound of black, Greys, and peckers combined here in Laporte county....it wasn't easy, took me about a week, searching several state, city, and private locations...searched many miles and found very little for the searching I did, we need rain...


----------



## cornbeef

Found five Large blondes yesterday evening I'd suggest stopping off one of the rest areas off of hwy 12 between chesterton- Michigan city. Since my spot isn't to far off from that area Doc, give it a shot if you've got the time


----------



## wolf claw

Looks like you guys are finally getting them! This heat and rain was sure to help! Hopefully I find more morels than ticks. I think you guys have it a little worse then us here in Chicago. Im glad I found this thread I know the area pretty well.


----------



## doc mahns

Found three small (2-3") yellows today in Chesterton, it was getting dark though and had only been hunting for a short time and had to leave. Getting excited though, first ones ever! No longer a morel-virgin!


----------



## shroomwithaview

Went out for the first time ever today between Chesterton and Michigan city and walked around for an hour hour and a half.Found 9 mostly out in sun the sandier the soil the better it seems.Im new at this but very excited a cousin of my wife invited me out to Laporte county this weekend to walk an old apple orchard by the posts ive seen on this message board laporte is the most active in my area.And like Doc I too am no longer a morel virgin.Good luck all.


----------



## capn morel

Ahoy, after hunting in LaPorte with nothing to show, one friend found 15 in Highland, another claims ~50 in Gary, and I found 5 in Hammond. Not sure if I should say how we found them, because they were all found under the exact same conditions, in very public locations. Let me think about it... Saw 5 guys hunting the area between the toll road &amp; the Grand Cal River yesterday. Low 70's &amp; rain today make for a great weekend!


----------



## capn morel

Oh yeah, regarding the IN Dunes, the state park is probably OK, but the National Lakeshore rangers can be a**holes. It should be the National Preservation Service as they won't let you do hardly anything on OUR land. Old cans &amp; bottles are protected "artifacts". Do what you want, just be careful.


----------



## popnfish

really, they don't want litter removed ?
I know there is a law against picking shrooms there.


----------



## goldeneye

Found 249 in St. Joesph county... They're popping!!!


----------



## markjenna

Went to honey hole today and found about three pounds of yellows 3-6 inchers. Get in the woods folks. Laporte/Porter area..


----------



## bsimms

I found a damn elm forest yesterday by the Kankakee, and not one mushroom! Gonna go back out today and try some new spots.


----------



## darthmushroom

Anyone know any good places in Laporte for shrooming?


----------



## imbguide

I live in Hobart and been having a lot of luck. found 36 greys last wed, and 34 yellows today!!!


----------



## familyfunday

Last weekend nothing, but Mother's Day brought success near Kouts, IN. We found several large yellow morels with great joy!

Question: if returning to the same spot year after year, do you need to leave some mushrooms so the spores drop and reseed for next year? I heard that morels we see in the same area are interconnected underground and that the mushrooms we see above ground are like the flowers of a plant. Is this right? 

We're still learning where and when to look, but so far we've heard that in NW Indiana, we should look
-near old apple trees (orchard leftovers)
-elm trees
-in swampy (but not too wet) forests
-when lilacs begin to bloom
-in recently burned forest areas

Any other tips for new morel hunters?

Thanks &amp; happy hunting this week.


----------



## wolf claw

Unfortunately my time in La Porte and Porter County was a lot shorter than I wanted it to be. We had beautiful weather this Saturday and Sunday. I even ended up getting a tan!
As far as morels go I found nothing. Since I am not a local I had a hard time finding spots to leave my car. I didn’t want to accidently park somewhere where I was not allowed or even worse trespass on someone’s land. I did see a man and a woman morel hunting along route 12. Won’t say where but someone has mentioned that area in this post before. They had about half a bag full of morels when I drove past them on the road. I wish they were using a mesh bag instead of plastic. I don’t know if it was lack of knowledge or if they were trying to hide the fact that they were morel hunting either way the white plastic bag was transparent so I could clearly see morels. 
I checked out about half a dozen locations and found spots that seemed to good to be true. Some having everything that I was told to look for I came up to one location that had south facing slopes, two creek beds, dead elms everywhere, burnt elms possibly last year, swamps, ash trees, it even had a faint smells of morels lol. There were a good amount of unknown mushrooms growing there but no morels.


----------



## darthmushroom

I've had little luck in LaPorte. It's just too dry. Good thing we are getting rain now. I'm still getting blacks and starting to get grays. Have not seen one yellow, yet. Here is a pic. ]//i57.tinypic.com/1jkw0z.jpg[/img]


----------



## 780

Found 15 today in laporte  Im thinking the rain we had last night helped. My mother has found a lot also, she found a total of 86 just yesterday!


----------



## darthmushroom

Finally had a decent day today. Got about 35 nice sized yellows and grays in LaPorte. One guy I ran into had a real nice bag with a couple yellows that had caps the size of the length of my hand. They were huge. Also, I found a nice patch of about 20 of them that just popped up a couple days ago, but are small. Hopefully, no one finds them. lol.


----------



## minix69

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## darthmushroom

Oh yeah, had a really good day today in LaPorte. Got 122 mix grays and mostly yellows, including about 7 really big ones. I was surprised how many dead and soggy morels I found, though. My bag felt like about 5 pounds. Sweet.


----------



## darthmushroom

Made a French onion soup with some of these. It was sublime nirvana. ]//i60.tinypic.com/22bwba.jpg[/img]


----------



## imbguide

here in Hobart everything was looking great, found close to 100 so far and then it turned cooler since Monday and haven't found anything. I hope the weather didn't kill my season.


----------



## capn morel

AHOY, been doing well in Hammond &amp; west LaPorte Co. For some reason, I just can't seem to find 'em in Porter Co. I'd have to agree, the weather's making them extra soft and quick to turn bad in the field. We should more favorable weather coming.


----------



## wizardscycle

hey cornbeef can you rember the day lake george burn


----------



## darthmushroom

I think the season is winding down. There really isn't much left out there. All the morchella mycelium have fruited, for the most part. For me, it was a great season. I'm having a hard time dealing with everything I've got. You get what you put in. If you put the time in, then something will come out of it eventually. Yesterday, I ended up putting two pounds of the smallest morels I have (whole, not cut up) into a cream of mushroom soup. It is just ridiculous. The flavor of the morels beat the heck out of any other mushroom I can get in the grocery stores. Thanks to everyone for the tips. See you all next season. Peace.


----------



## ogrecharger

Went back to my honey hole one last time yesterday.

Found 4 very large, but not yet rotten, blondes poking up through the leaves. Stopped at another close by spot that i had picked a week before, but the undergrowth was too high and i was in shorts and had already picked a few ticks - so i figured i would leave whatever might be there for next year's promotion.

I've picked over 500 morels this year - it has been a great season. Most were in Porter County, but i did make the annual mecca up to Michigan and found a motherlode or two there as well. Got to get out with my dad in Michigan too, so that makes it even better.

I wouldn't think anything would survive these temps this week, but we are getting rain so who knows.

Anyways, smallmouth bass are on there beds now and easy pickins..........


----------



## capn morel

How do some of you do so well in Porter County?! All I see is sand and oak trees, which aren't supposed to be that good fro morels. Anyway, we've passed the peak and there may only be another few days unless it turns cool again. Will check 1-2 of my honey holes in LaPorte Co tomorrow, then we'll decide.


----------



## imfubar

@Capn, sand and oak trees aren't supposed too be good for morels are the key words. Morels can and do grow where ever they feel like growing and if you choose not to look in certain areas cause of trees and/or soil people more then not will miss out loads of morels. Too many folks worry about hunting trees and/or soil and all though it can work there are just way too many people doing just that so if your not on private land it's too big of a gamble limiting the area searched. Bottom line is where there is dirt/sandy soil there can be morels no matter if that dirt/sand grows grass, trees, bushes, weeds, flowers, corn or whatever. There are for sure better areas then others but as soon as you think a spot can't have them it will, that's what makes the morel a mystery. The only sure way to find loads of morels is to put in the time looking. As for the season its about 15 days past peak and more than likely with the heat over past week has ended the season of new growth although you can still get lucky a few that have survived the heat but the bugs/snails are the worst enemy with warmer temps. And the rain with these temps will for sure cause rot, now if it was in the 40's and 50's it would be a different story. Good luck though if you go back out.


----------



## capn morel

Imfubar, Thankx for the advice. Maybe I'm fixated on the wrong thing. ~ 2 weeks ago, I saw 4 guys picking shopping bags of stuff near the Grand Cal, all sand and mostly oaks, and I don't think they were picking up trash! My best spot gets so trampled by other people, maybe I should concentrate on finding a new honey hole(s). Not calling it quits yet.


----------



## beerhunter

Seasons over till next year, but we can keep talking mushrooms right? I'm in south Lake County and am interested in finding some Chicken of the Woods. Any advice? What other mushrooms should l be looking for throughout summer? 

Hope talking about shrooms other than morels is ok. l still haven't found any, spent about 10 hours in the woods this spring. Been hunting sheepshead for a few years now, love those guys.

Cheers!


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I have found a fair number of chicken of the woods, on dying oaks on high ground surrounded by swampy areas here in northern Indiana pm with with some local nw Indiana Sheephead clues and I'll clue you in on some of the public places I've been finding chickens the last couple years


----------



## beerhunter

Stoney Run and Deep River are my main hunting grounds. I find the sheephead on dying oaks Sep-Oct.


----------



## cornbeef

Burr oak preserve on Liverpool in Hobart has been a pretty consistent spot for sheepshead for me.


----------



## beerhunter

How can I positively identify a honey mushroom? Could they possibly be completely orange on top and bottom?

Are there any educational clubs or classes that I can join in NWI? Or any experts that are willing to teach me beyond mushroom hunting 101?


----------



## jack

These are Jack-o-lanterns and they are poison.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/user42892_pic9205_1243473447_zpsfb7c19b2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

These are honeys in the button stage.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/PIC_0005_zpscd227df2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

These are fully mature honeys.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_7295_zpsed619c7b.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## beerhunter

Thanks for the pics Jack! I am familiar with Jack O Lanterns. 
Are honey mushrooms generally always white underneath and honey colored on top? It seems they can take on a few different shapes.


----------



## beerhunter

Any suggestions on field guides? I have "Edible wild mushrooms of Illinois and surrounding states". It's been a great book, but now l need a book with more mushrooms.

Found my first hedgehog mushrooms today at Stoney Run. Hericium erinaceus and Hericium coralloides, one on top of the other. Also a very nice maitake. Looking to be a fruitful fall season!


----------



## beerhunter

Are honeys in the button stage worth picking, or should l let them mature?


----------



## pedro

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galerina_marginata


----------



## pedro

Read the similar species on the above articles. The Galerina can grow in the same areas as the honey mushroom.


----------



## beerhunter

I've never actually seen a morel in the wild. When do they typically begin to grow? As soon as the ground thaws? March?


----------



## cornbeef

Good Morning,

The few years I've been hunting, it's typically been late April to late May. But with this crazy weather we have here in NWI, if there's a week of 60 degree days in March, would definitely give it a looksee to see if any are coming up.

good luck with the upcoming season.


----------



## beerhunter

Thanks for the quick reply CornBeef. I've already got cabin fever, itching to get back in the woods. Just got a dehydrator for x-mas so I can make mushroom powder. Everyone's getting maitake mushroom powder for x-mas next year!

Cheers!


----------



## capn morel

Happy new year everyone. Still don't like this website format, cuz I don't know which post(s) to read and respond to. As a NW IN resident, we'll monitor this one and the state-wide one in 2015. Good hunting!


----------



## capn morel

Getting ready for the season by looking for new locations in Porter &amp; LaPorte counties. Still have plenty of chanterelles from last fall to hold me over.


----------



## capn morel

Been spending some time trying to locate new spots in Porter County. Can't believe no one's posted for so long. We are you guys?


----------



## beerhunter

Very excited about the upcoming season!! I haven't spent much time hunting in the spring, I mostly hunt maitake Sep-Oct. What else besides morels can I expect to find? Also, how do you go about looking for new spots. I just try to check out any woods I can get into.
I also wish these boards were more active as I'd love to see pics and stories from everyone. 

Cheers and Happy Hunting!


----------



## mark1967

beerhunter,
Around the same time out looking for the morels, I usually find Dryadds Saddle on rotting tree stumps. I have not found black ever but I believe they are before the yellows. After I see the Dryadds Saddle and during the full bloom of Lilac's is when I usually find the morels. Mostly right around mothers day. I checked my calender when I first found morels on my property here in Chesterton, which was May 3rd, 2010. Hope this helps. Of course the weather and winter conditions have a lot to do with it. The ones I found in 2010 that I spoke of were under Whit Pine trees. There are a few ASh trees and a couple Elm trees near the spot too. There was moss on the ground there so it held some moisture. I will add though, that since then I only found one single morel there and that was last year. 
Mark


----------



## mark1967

Also, If you choose to harvest and eat the Dryad's Saddle, pick them when they are very small. They only look like a nub so look them up on the internet so you know what they look like. They smell like a watermellon rine. To cook them, saute in butter, drain the first liquid that comes out. This will prevent most people from getting an upset stomach. After draining, perpare as you would any other mushroom. I really like them. The older ones are too tough to eat.
Enjoy,
Mark


----------



## beerhunter

I'll be keeping an eye out for Dryadds Saddle, thanks Mark! That's a new one to me!

Do you guys ever find oysters, chickens, hens, bears tooth, honey or chanterelles in the spring\summer? Chanterelles have still eluded my basket.

-Adam


----------



## mark1967

once you find the Dryads saddle they will be there every year as most other mushrooms. I find Oysters here. Two types. One of the darker variety in very late fall on some stumps, not certain what the stumps were though. I suspect Ash but not certain. In the summer I find oysters on fallen Maple trees. They are lighter in color and are much more fragile than the previously mentioned oyster. I can find those on the same fallen tree at least a couple times in the summer. It has always been rather hot out when these come out so I would guess around mid to late July. Both of them are really nice and tasty. The fall variety has no bugs as the lighter one could have bugs but if harvested soon enough will also be relatively bug free as well. I find plenty of Chickens around oaks in Chesterton. I don't like those so much but its probably because they are mature and rather tough when I gut the itch to hunt. Those are also in the summer. Honeys are also very common here as well as the hens. Chanties I find once in a while around late July early August around here but very few. I find those more down south in the neighborhood of Turkey Run and Raccoon Lake. Check the regs there though because you might not be allowed to hunt on the Fed and State properties there. I see lots of them there but while hiking and not hunting. I want to say that was around early August. They are REALLY nice. Look into the regs there. If not anything else, find them there easily enough and study the area to become familiar with the surrounding features. Then bring that knowledge home and look around. They are about two weeks ahead of us so if you see them there, you should be in the right time to see them here then or a couple weeks later. 

I don't know the bears tooth. I'll have to look.

Don't discount the Slippery Jack mushroom. They are found under the two needle pines such as the Scott Pine. They are just before the first frost, perhaps two to three weeks prior. I love them. The name implies a slippery skin. Remove the skin, its easy to remove, and sauté or cook as usual. Even pickle them. You remove the skin so you don't get an upset stomach and its just slimy unpleasant, like a hocker. Remove the skin and you will love them. The honeys I find around the oak trees. Big bunches usually. You could find them around the oaks while walking your dog in the neighborhood. I don't pick those well because the dogs, well, you get the picture. 
Mark


----------



## mark1967

Also,
Get familiar with the meadow mushroom. They are probably the most common mushroom we have. Look in soccer fields, school yards, open grassy areas. Look in the summer, heck you probably have them in your yard. They are somewhat light in color, have gills that are pink when young. The gills turn brown shortly after picking them. They are the wild version of mushroom equivalent to the button mushrooms you buy in the grocery store. The key is to find them in cut grassy areas. If the grass is too tall, you will not find them. 

Also very common is the inky cap mushroom. However, if you consume alcohol, it is said to give an bad upset stomach. I do so I don't harvest those. Then there is the shaggy mane. I see them but never reall picked them. No really reason though. 

So all in all, you could find at least 10 choice mushrooms within a 10 minute walk in the woods, different time of year though, and at least 2 to 3 good mushrooms. The rating is based on the National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Mushrooms. That is my favorite reference book. Barns and Noble for about I think under 30 bucks. 

Mark


----------



## capn morel

Things are looking pretty good here in NW IN. In Porter County, we've had no hot spells, no drought to speak of, so it could be a good season. My guess is my first find will be April 30th (but will probably start looking before then).


----------



## gbmillerman

Capn, I'm thinking closer to the 20th this year


----------



## capn morel

AARGH, you guys r getting the Captain in the mood! You're talk about Chesterton has me intrigued, as I've always felt it should be a good area, but haven't found much there. I tend to migrate towards LaPorte county. Sounds like I should get out and check some spots this weekend.


----------



## capn morel

Sorry, my post was in response to another message board that was discussing Chesterton and the possibility of small finds in north central IN. Better cut back on the rum......


----------



## ogrecharger

After this week of rain and warm temps, i'm planning on taking a few walks this weekend. Anyone else? What is everyone's favorite early season tactic? I've heard railroads can be productive early in the season, can anyone confirm?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Ogrecharger, railroad tracks warm up early because of the rock and sunlight. I would stay away from them as well as any area that has been sprayed with pesticides or herbicide. Roadsides,farm fields,residential lawns,ect. Definitely bad for your health. I look for open sunny areas in the woods and south facing slopes early in the season. Good luck.


----------



## rocketman67

Im in stafford


----------



## hickory chick magnet

That time if year again..,anyone else at the Southbend morel cert. course...it was enjoyable...I'll probably go out today but don't really expect anything until later this week..,hopefully


----------



## capn morel

HCM, what's this morel course you're talking about? Is it offered in NW Indiana anywhere else? BTW, did some minor searching yesterday in a new spot in LaPorte County, nada.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Hi Cap'n the state offers a course the Hoosier mushroom society the first course is morel Id and false morel Id plus safe food handling the second part offered later covers other mushrooms technically to sell in the state you have to be certified these courses meet the criteria 

I spent some time this evening searching still nothing


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Spent several hours Friday and today searching Laporte and porter counties...nothing yet..,feel close, we need more rain and warmth...next week looks cold


----------



## kankakee marshes

found 8 small greys under a dead elm with bark falling off. bank was facing the west. we let them grow overnight cause most were literally only 1-2" long. cold weather moving in today so probably wont find anything till next weekend?


----------



## darthmushroom

I went out on Saturday in LaPorte and found nothing...yet.


----------



## bsimms

started finding some small grays in Wheatfield/Demotte area today. Still a little cold.


----------



## morel orel

Hey guys, I'm very new to morel hunting. I see you guys are saying Chesterton is a pretty good place to look, but is Valparaiso a good area to check at all? I think the spot I checked has all sorts of trees, possibly including Elm, (sugar) Maple, Black Cherry, Oaks, Tulip Poplar, and Locust. Possibly more as well. I can't confirm the trees, I suck at identifying them (they all look the same to me!), and this is just what people online have told me based on a few pictures of trees and also the old dead leaves on the dirty ground. But based on that, does it sound like a place worth checking out again? It's within walking distance, which would be perfect. 


..Also, has anybody found anything in NWI yet? And any tips for actually hunting would be appreciated!


----------



## morelinstein

Found 5 grays 2" - 3" in Porter County so ground temps in openly exposed areas are nearing the magic nums! With the rain we are predicted to get tomorrow should start to see some better results soon! Keep looking!!


----------



## cornbeef

I've found some dryads saddle but no luck so far on any morels. Hey morel Orel, (great show too lol) I've found blacks and greys in all sorts of soil, by all sorts of trees. In my experience the big blondes will be in a more sandy soil. But that may just be my own experience.
Keep going as much and often as you can. I see people starting to see them. Once you locate, if its something you enjoy mark the spot on GPS for next year and look for any distinguishing leaves, soil, cover, etc. 
Good luck all have a great season!


----------



## morel orel

cool, thanks. i just went out for about an hour, but i didn't find anything. i covered more ground than last time too. i almost got lost, but luckily these woods aren't very deep. it was really cool being right in the middle though, not seeing anything but trees in any direction. 


when you guys look, how slowly do you move through the woods? do you just casually walk around while looking at the grounds? or do you stand in one spot for 5 minutes while looking and then move somewhere else?


also, i noticed a lot of acorns, so that must mean there are a lot of oak trees right? which are good for finding morels?


----------



## mark1967

Orel,
Morels are not known to like oak trees. If your hunting in the moraine, that's off limits for picking. Looking is OK though.
Mark

My guess is that Valpo would be even better than Chesterton in that it's a little further from the cooler lake this time of year. Also, the Chesterton soil is more clay and valpo is more sandy I think, which should be better as well. But I have not hunted there, so I don't know. The thing about Morels is that they grow just about everywhere.


----------



## bsimms

Found about half a dozen yesterday.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Bsims what county


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Found 7 blacks and 2 semi free in Laporte county...dated pics have been posted in the photo album section of this website and posted below .a little warm rain and they should be all over the place


----------



## hickory chick magnet




----------



## hickory chick magnet




----------



## capn morel

Yo! Went on my first official forays Sat (in the rain) and Sun in LaPorte County. Nothing, but the ground's look'n good. We need a little more warmth. Lots of ramps, if you're into them like me.


----------



## bsimms

Jasper county


----------



## kankakee marshes

heading out tomorrow around the jasper county bayous, found 10 greys last week, hopefully it's warm enough out there


----------



## kankakee marshes

found 30 more this afternoon under dying elm trees. had more of a yellow color than grey but were all still pretty small (under 3") warm weather this weekend should help alot for early next week. all were on banks facing west in the afternoon sunshine.


----------



## shroomwithaview

Decided to mow my lawn and weed eat some high weeds and left over leaves from Las fall.Look down and there's a morel I stop mowing and start hunting.In all I found 11 all yellows some were dried out but I found several nice ones.I live in South Haven near 6 and 149.I was surprised but yet I've heard many times u can find em anywhere.


----------



## capn morel

Two reports...I was down in Logansport this weekend. Saw a lady with 9 blacks and ~ dozen other people with nothing. My forays in LaPorte county this weekend produced nothing except a fun time in the woods. Congrats to shroomwithaview!


----------



## joelyn

Found 4 grays and 1 yellow on Saturday. The yellow on the South bank of a very sunny spot.


----------



## morelinstein

Weekend update-Porter County..Found 9 yellows in one of my reg. producing spots, then 7 decent grays in another, 3 baby blacks and 5 yellows in another..Left them all as they were still small so hope this rain and heat brings in the motherloads..Lol


----------



## capn morel

Getting reports of small finds in Griffith and Michigan City. So far, nothing. Enough to make me walk my own plank! Won't get a chance to go out again til the 7th.


----------



## capn morel

OK, the Captain's officially on the board. Predicted I'd find my first one on April 29th, found it today (and only one) in Hammond. Now, we be sail'n to east Porter Co this evening to search our favorite spot. You better not beat me to it!


----------



## capn morel

OK, the Captain\'s officially on the board. Predicted I\'d find my first one on April 29th, found it today (and only one) in Hammond. Now, we be sail\'n to east Porter Co this evening to search our favorite spot. You better not beat me to it!


----------



## joelyn

We found 42 this evening in the Lowell / Cedar Lake area. They were all different sizes.


----------



## noskydaddy

Nice work everyone


----------



## darthmushroom

They are indeed starting to pop! I found 15 fresh grays and 3 yellows in LaPorte County today. To be honest, it wasn't worth the time and thorn scratches. I was out there for about 4 hours in some good places, and that's all I got. We're supposed to get some rain this weekend. Looks like it's going to be a late start to the season this year. It's on!


----------



## ogrecharger

I found my first bunch on Tuesday. I had checked the same spot Monday, so they litterally came up over night. Very small, about an inch to inch and a half, but had to harvest before they became noticeable as they are right next to the road. Went back yesterday and picked another handfull. Will continue to "manicure" those visible from the road this week, will likely not go into the woods to harvest until this weekend.

Although, i have seen people getting larger sizes in Lake County =&gt; no reason there wouldn't be any bigger ones in certain places in Porter County as well......


----------



## morelinstein

Update Porter County - Private woods, went out today at with my buddy and we absolutely killed it!! Hauled in total of 6-7lbs. in 3hrs. all came around large dead elms and found some humongous yellows around some black cherry trees. We found quite a few clusters too, some clusters ranging from multiples of 3's and 4's upwards of 5's and 6's. It was a memorable day!!


----------



## darthmushroom

Good, I won't have to work as hard this year. I've been waiting for that Global Warming to kick in. Where is it?


----------



## joelyn

We found 36 last evening, still grays in Lowell/Cedar Lake area. Left 1 very small yellow in the woods (of course we marked it).


----------



## morelinstein

Here are some links to pics of our find yesterday...Heading down south this weekend hope to run into another good batch..

https://instagram.com/p/2ZBsg8Q2du/?taken-by=philt_japon


----------



## ogrecharger

Got to take my daughter out on Saturday and we had a great time. Found a few new spots and some of the largest yellows I've every found. Found 53 in total. Went out again by myself on Sunday and found a handful more - re-hunted some spots and expanded my search radius in that general area. Learning that they like to associate with Cottonwood.......at least more than I had originally expected. Some very rotten ones though, need to focus on areas with not as much direct sunlight, but this rain and low temps should keep them coming for the next week at least.


----------



## joelyn

Out on Saturday afternoon, same area and we found 25 yellow.


----------



## noskydaddy

Here are 8 of 9 blondes I found in Lake County today.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17572737392" title="Untitled by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16954197803" title="Untitled by garrett2104, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## johnnywilkman

Are there gonna be more big ones as this assassins goes on? And be turning all yellow ones and big?


----------



## johnnywilkman

I meant to say as this season* Damn spell check


----------



## johnnywilkman

Are there gonna be more big ones as this season goes on? And be turning all yellow ones and big?


----------



## capn morel

Found a decent batch of 2 inchers in Lake County on Friday, and they weren't there on Wednesday. But since the temp dropped, I'm only finding one here, one there. Might try LaPorte tonight, but the cool temps seem to keep them from poppin'. Trying to be patient....


----------



## johnnywilkman

So you think they will be turning to all yellow and bigger? Is that what happens every season? Blacks to grey, then grey and black and yellow, then great and yellow, and then just all yellow at the end of the season?


----------



## morelinstein

Porter County Update-Found 2.5lbs of large to medium yellows this morning and scoped out a new spot this evening and scored a nice find of another 1.5lbs of extra large yellows... I think we will have 2 more good days of pickin and then when that heat hits this weekend, stick a knife in her...It's been a great season wish it could have lasted longer, till next season.


----------



## darthmushroom

I totally struck out this season. I got a little over 40 morels. I only went out three times, and got my favorite patch raided. Hopefully, God willing, there will be a next year. See ya'll next season.


----------



## capn morel

Hey, my spots in Lake, Porter, &amp; LaPorte counties seem to have stopped producing. It's a shame, because they never really produced to begin with. My best day was 2 lbs. of fresh yellows. But otherwise, it's been one here and one there. I really have not been able to find a decent spot in my home Porter county. Yee captain might be leaving this port soon.


----------



## capn morel

Happy 2016 everyone! With the mild winter up here in Porter County, I'm not exactly sure what to expect. If there's such a thing as a morel goal, my goal this year is to find more in my home county. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## noskydaddy

<span style="font-size: large">Hi Capn Morel + others...

Been out hiking the past few days here in Lake Co. and
haven't seen any yet.

Ground is <strong>moist and cool </strong>but warming slowly.

Stumbled upon a 2-foot garter snake who was sunnin'
himself on a high spot by a rock. He was quite
gregarious and let me film him for a while. 

Wild leeks are popping (about 4 inches) in south facing knolls 
and also found some wild onion today about 4-6 inches.

I found some <strong>tiny tiny other mushrooms </strong>near a
black oak among other germinating plants. Maybe half an inch in size.

Things are starting to happen!

Cool nights over here for a while though.

Hope this helps everyone...

NoSkyDaddy</span>


----------



## hoosiershep

End of April early May will be prime in northern Indiana. With plenty of moisture could be a banner year. Be paticent people!


----------



## capn morel

What's going on with this message board?! It's like it's blending all the May posts from last year into this year. I'll try to get ahold of the admin. BTW, I stopped by a bait shop Sunday and the owner said a couple guys have found blacks in our area (Portage). So...it got me revved and I went out for the 1st time this year. Nothing, but it's still too early.


----------



## noskydaddy

Still a little cool here too in NWI.

I looked and saw the soil temps are warming into range nicely.
Looks like we're close to 50 degrees, and will be by the weekend.

Went out today and saw some other mushrooms about the size
of my fingernail. About 30 of them.

MayApples are about 3" and starting to un-whirl their leaves.

Saw the biggest garter snake of my life today. I'd be lying if
I didn't admit that I made some kind of "yelp" when it looked
like the ground all moved at once.

It was 3 feet long! And about 2 inches diameter in the middle.
Ugly sucker! It's like snake city over here.

Soon hopefully its morel city!

NoSkyDaddy


----------



## cwlake

Northern IN. should start this weekend and be real good by 24th. Good luck people.


----------



## joelyn

Can't wait :wink:


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Hey everyone...been a while. Nothing yet in my part if Laporte county...Thought it was going to be an eatly year. Then winter came back. Maybe this weekend-tuesday will be good? Wish we had light rain accompanying this warmth.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Trying to chang my avatar...have a great weekend hunting everyone!


----------



## old man

Went to my earliest hot spot today-nothing. May Apples were about 4 to 5 inches, and not leafed out yet. Seen two tiny Toad Stools on a rotten log-was all I seen. Need some warm nights-ground still to cold here-Wabash


----------



## hickory chick magnet

[No message]


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Hope this loaded


----------



## hickory chick magnet

-


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I hate trying to post here...copy and paste snd see the tiny morel i fiund this after noon in Laporte county... About half the size of a penny...
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/26423907956/


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Here's a dated photo if the same tiny morel for doubters
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/26383845091/


----------



## Guest

I checked a couple reliable spots today and didn't find anything good to eat.. The conditions look perfect though.. There's plenty of moisture in the ground, and things are starting to come to life.. The night time temps are suppose to start warming up, I'd bet the farm they start popping in the next 10 days..


----------



## old man

My niece posted a picture of two tiny grey mushrooms she found up by Plymouth, Ind yesterday April-16--onto Facebook. They looked very small on her hand. I will check another woods today-at 85 , I am kind of slow, but still enjoy looking for them.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi guys! We're getting close to morel season here in the midwest. So excited! Check out my new youtube video where I share my first morel story. I'm not the best story teller haha. It would be fun to hear your first morel story so check out my video and share in the comments section on my youtube or submit it via video comment on my youtube! Can't wait to hear from you guys. 

[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]

Let's get a community going, subscribe to my youtube channel and start a discussion with us and our viewers. We are trying to organize a foray but need people!

youtube channel: https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04


----------



## old man

I was just looking at Missouri board, and they are just now doing well on morels, so another week here should be finding-fun

I just checked Mo board and they are really finding morels now, so another week here should really improve our hunts. SMILE


----------



## danmando87

Heading out to jasper county area in the next week used to live there moved like 6 years back just wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction trying to get the grandparents out in woods again any help would be appreciated thanks in advance happy hunting


----------



## hoosiershep

Finding small greys and yellows in northern indiana/southern michigan but they are all dried up, need rain badly


----------



## fasteddy

Been finding Gray's n blacks for the last week


----------



## old man

It is a mystery to me-Red bud and Dogwood are blooming, but in the woods I checked today, some patches of may apples were just barely up, and another part of the woods they were leafed out. Here in Wabash County, as a general rule when red bud and Dogwood are in bloom, the morels are up, but I never seen anything that looked like a mushroom. A friend of mine posted he found 50 some grey in our country. I walked two different woods today, one in Wabash co. and one in Grant. No luck.


----------



## kosciuskomo

Found about a dozen greys today 1/2 to 1 inch around a sycamore tree. We got a little rain last night, and some today. Maybe enough to get em going, but we could use alot more. We let them grow, they were way too small to amount to anything. In past years, this tree has produced nearly 100 in a season. When it stopped growing them, I burn't the underbrush around the tree and the next season it started producing again. These were found in kosciusko co. Good hunting all.


----------



## Guest

Old Man- I've found a few blacks this year in northern Grant County, but I havent seen any signs of greys yet.. The rain last night and this morning should get things moving along though.. The temps are suppose to drop into the low 40's for the next couple nights, so I doubt we'll see anything this weekend.. By next weekend though, I'd bet the farm that greys and yellows will be up..


----------



## guff76

Founds some greys today at mississenewa res n saw a few more bout the size of a dime. Wish i could have left them to grow bigger but i know if i didn't pick them they more than likely would have been found by someone else


----------



## old man

Thanks, FINDER OF SHROOMS-I hunted a woods North of Ft Wayne with my grandson and great grand daughter yesterday-we never found any-did see a tiny toad stool. I still believe they will come along shortly. Enjoyed being out there-though. I see where people a little South of Wabash are picking a few. And a few here too. I haven't been that lucky yet. lol


----------



## old man

GUFF 76-I hunted Missiniwa yesterday in one of my grey hot spots, the undergrowth for some strange reason was knee high there, but never did any good. I'll look another hot spot Monday .Glad you found some-though. Good Luck


----------



## joelyn

We found 6 very small grays in Lake County yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Old man- I hunted private land along the river in northern Grant County yesterday, and found a decent mess of yellows.. One here, one there, they were all pretty small and couldn't have been more than a couple days old.. I posted some pictures in the main Indiana thread.. Everything I found was on a slope though, the bottom land isn't producing yet.. I haven't found yellows this early in many years, it's gonna be a good season..


----------



## guff76

Hey old man- undergrowth where i was at not that bad yet but it will be soon. Some guy said he found 400 friday n i know the res more than likely was hit hard over weekend so who knows somebody could have beat ya their. The spot i found them at i havent found any since the last drought we had. Imma try n hit it again later in the week so they can grow. Good luck to you also


----------



## guff76

Finder of the shrooms- must be nice to get private land in northern grant county, cause man i count how many doors iv knocked on n gotten a nice no lol. I live northern grant county n to hunt private i gotta go to the southern part where iv hunted since childhood


----------



## Guest

Guff- Yeah, if you don't personally know the land owner your chances of getting permission around here are slim to none.. Most of the owners hunt the land them self, or save it for friends and family.. Most of the land I hunt has been in my family for over 100 years.. I can't believe how many people were out mushroom hunting this weekend.. I went to check on a couple public spots this morning and there cars every where, I didn't even bother getting out of the truck.. I've heard people are finding pounds of them at both the miss. and salamonie res, but I've also talked to people who haven't found any yet.. It's still early, I think the ones being found are the ones growing on the south facing slopes.. I think we still have a week or so before prime picking season is upon us.. I just hope all these hipsters out in the woods aren't trampling the baby mushrooms to death..


----------



## old man

One of my granddaughters and her husband found close to two pounds of spikes and a few grays yesterday north of Peru, ind. Last couple years I have only seen one spike, so maybe this will be a good year for them. I hope-we used to find enough of them to cover our dinning table stacked so high they would roll off. We had to freeze most of them up for later use.


----------



## shroomwithaview

Went out by lakeshore in Porter County within 5 minutes found 5 nice greys and left a few small ones til next time


----------



## kankakee marshes

found around 20 nice yellows near kankakee river friday, with this rain all day it should be pretty good next week with some heat. last sunday found around 10 yellows and 10 greys near river.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Hello everyone! I have been trying to get registered to this site for awhile and finally it went through! Been checking this forum out for years now! Hey Kankakee marshes how did you slip by the river without having to check in? I was afraid to go yesterday due to signs posted that only fishing and turkey hunters were allowed in the woods.... I was totally bummed not to go to one of my spots.


----------



## bsimms

I haven't had any luck on dead elms around the Kankakee this year so far. Others I have talked to have done ok though, strange unless I'm just getting beaten to them. I got skunked on the river Friday, and went and picked 55 under one tree in a different area that was much sunnier. I think the river might need some more heat.


----------



## kankakee marshes

i agree sims, the big yellows we found friday near the river were more on the open field side. the old bayou channel with its burms have not heated up yet. with this rain sunday i would think middle of the week should be good for some more yellows. we have permission on the kankakee by private farming owners to hunt so not sure what checking in means golddust?


----------



## ogrecharger

Been finding a handful here and there. Been a really weird season so far. Found some spots with new fresh growth on Friday. Then found spots that were almost too far gone for harvest on Sunday. Found 48 under one tree yesterday. I think there's a micro-climate around the lakeshore that has kept it colder than surrounding areas and therefore growth has been slower. Who knows.


----------



## noskydaddy

There absolutely is a micro-climate around the lake
and we've had more NE winds than I can recall this Spring.

It's be steadily cool and moist.

Hopefully we get on the other side of the jetstream soon.

They're out there to be found if you get out there and find em!

Nice work.


----------



## capn morel

I was out of town for a week.... Found my first two of the season, both blacks in west LaPorte County on Sat the 30th. Followed that up with a great find of ~ a dozen yellows, super fresh, in east Porter County near Valparaiso on Sunday. Saw people in my fav spot on Sunday too, but didn't have time to stop. It's on!


----------



## waterman

I no longer live in NW Indiana and moved about three years ago to central Indiana. I have hunted morels in and around La Porte and the Dunes area for close to 50 years. I am a retired biologist who studied the what is called the La Porte Anomoly which was a study done from 1925-1960 about the climate in and around the Valparasio Moraine. I am including a link for anyone who might be interested in knowing more about the local weather patterns historically in the area. This is truly a very unique area with it\'s own microclimate which has given not only large old growth forests with beech/maple forests, but also areas of large amounts of moisture to provide this growth. As with any historical data provided, weather patterns will eventually change and alter not only the climate, but also the growth of new forests which lead to climax forests. That is another reason why many areas have changed over the last 100 years from old growth beech and maple trees to oak/hickory. 
Just remember....things are a-changing!
http://www.in.gov/dnr/water/files/kk_phys_env_part1.pdf


----------



## noskydaddy

@waterman

Very nice of you to share this. I am very interested in this information as a lifelong
resident born and raised in NWI.

Was the PDF supposed to start on Page 21 in the bottom right corner?

Just making sure this isn't the middle of the report before I begin reading it.

Thanks again, sir.

NoSky


----------



## waterman

noskydaddy- Actually what I included was just a brief part of the LaPorte Anomaly which was well researched and was reported by the Indiana DNR in this article. This report was well documented nationally and you can google LaPorte Anomaly and you should see many articles about the impact of the weather caused at the southern end of Lake Michigan. I used to live in La Porte and there was an old growth forest located behind the Maple Lane Mall at Hwy 2 and Hwy 39 which was a major part of the study done during the early 1900's. Of course the mall was not there then, and the forest was much larger, but many of the old beech trees stand throughout the remaining forest area...most are dead, but some still standing. I am including another link below which might be a bit easier reading and more concise than the lengthy one by the DNR. http://www.isws.illinois.edu/pubdoc/cr/iswscr-217.pdf


----------



## waterman

noskydaddy- by the way, if you live close to La Porte I could give you several easy spots to check for morels that I used to get 4-5 pounds a year over a few visits. It is on public land and has fairly good parking with short walks. I moved three years ago from the area and really don't venture up that way much any more except to visit friends. I retired from Hobart High School in biology and now teach for two universities part-time, so I am also very familiar with NWI. I really don't want to post the spots here, but if you email me I can give you some very 4-5 very specific spots that are close together that you can check out. I kept a yearly diary of when I started finding them first and how many and their locations. I have records going back nearly 20 years for these spots. Try emailing me at [email protected] and I can give you some details.


----------



## noskydaddy

@waterman,

Thank you kindly.

I do live nearby and would be interested in your offer.

I think I've mentioned it before but I don't love mushrooms
in general, so I would be willing to send a decent portion of
any finds I make to you. If we can find a way to keep them fresh.

That or if I have fresh (frozen) bluegills we catch or
even venison when available.

In other words, I would like to reciprocate in any way I can
if you were kind enough to share those locations.

I'll send and email with my cell # and perhaps we can chat.

Best,

NoSky


----------



## noskydaddy

@waterman,

I just emailed you sir.

The Title of the email reads: "NoSky from Morel Mushroom Boards"

If you do not see it within an hour or so, please let me know on here

I know sometimes the .EDU university email filters can be tight.

Best,

@NoSky


----------



## capn morel

Been doing pretty good in my regular spots in NWI. Not much in volume, but they're all excellent, large, fresh blacks &amp; yellows. Each time it's been exactly the same...nothing, then all around one tree, then nothing again. But that'll keep me happy. We'll be hitting a couple spots in east Porter/west LaPorte Co pretty hard this weekend. Waterman, I may be looking you up too.


----------



## capn morel

ARRGH, went out to five different locations around Michigan City and New Buffalo over Sat &amp; Sun and found.......not one. One site did have stumps so someone beat me to it. The weather's just too good for the season to be over, so I'm blaming it on more people hunting.


----------



## capn morel

Where's everyone gone? It's not dead yet. I'm giving it another week in NWI, then maybe calling it quits. Stopped by 2 places that sell shrooms around here and both have gotten very few to sell, long waiting lists. Both are selling them for $42-44/lb when they can get them.


----------



## capn morel

I know this is a morel board, but now it's August and the chanterelles are really poppin' in NW IN. My spots have been producing for a couple weeks now. If you've ever found them, check those same spots now!


----------



## jack

Capn Morel, doesn't matter as long as it's about Mushrooms. ( all Mushrooms are OK by me ) I hunt from Spring thru Fall. Post some pictures too !!


----------



## capn morel

Happy New Year to all! Sorry about my last post in 2016, I meant to add a photo, but don't know how yet. We'll try a "test" photo soon.... Too early to tell what the season's going to be like this year, but this is the prime time to look for new spots. And, carry a trash bag while you walk.


----------



## capn morel

Here in Porter Co. it's been ~ 75 days with &lt; 1&quot; of snow and above average temps. But the soil&#039;s damp which is a good sign. Start checking other sites to watch the morels movin&#039; north.


----------



## capn morel

With the temps in the 50's and light rain, I couldn't help myself and went on the first foray of 2017. I found.....nothing. But it's still too early. No real vegetation growing yet. Ramps are just starting to show up.


----------



## noskydaddy

Same here @Capn in NW IN.

Cool and wet.

Ramps starting to poke out. Few onions.

The forecast looks decent for fungus, crappy for humans. 

But with all the moisture in the ground and forecasted, as soon 
as we get the 60's and sun, it could be a bumper crop!

Stay moist!


----------



## ogrecharger

Capn, NoSky - good to see you both posting again.

I almost went out today, but it looks like there will be better weather tomorrow and Sunday. I'm not expecting to find much, since I've never found a single black morel in NWI, but I'd be willing to bet that the warmer temps this weekend will have them popping by next weekend!

If anyone is kind enough to show me the ropes on blacks in NWI, i can trade all sorts of outdoor goodies, including crappie, wild turkey, venison, quail, pheasant, salmon, etc. I'm desparate at this point!


----------



## noskydaddy

hello @ogrecharger !

I'm trying to find out why (if true) black morels don't grow around here?

I found a couple last year but not as many as grays and yellows.

Does anyone know?


----------



## robert17

http://www.morels.com/attachments/2...1/?temp_hash=f627346cead58ae23c6fc071b5c13703


----------



## robert17

robert17 said:


> http://www.morels.com/attachments/2...1/?temp_hash=f627346cead58ae23c6fc071b5c13703


A black I found in warsaw last year on April 27 
I found about 20 in 1 spot they were the first blacks I've ever found in indiana


----------



## m_ m_

I live in Lake County IN. and have never found any blacks here. I found some years ago at Turkey Run State Park. I also hunt in N.W. Illinois near Galena and have never found any blacks there either. They sure are tasty.


----------



## old man

I'll check a couple early spots this afternoon, then check a couple more Monday. The ground should warm to 48--hopefully-good luck


----------



## old man

noskydaddy said:


> hello @ogrecharger !
> 
> I'm trying to find out why (if true) black morels don't grow around here?
> 
> I found a couple last year but not as many as grays and yellows.
> 
> Does anyone know?


I have just two woods I find blacks in Wabash, County-nothing yet this year


----------



## old man

m_ m_ said:


> I live in Lake County IN. and have never found any blacks here. I found some years ago at Turkey Run State Park. I also hunt in N.W. Illinois near Galena and have never found any blacks there either. They sure are tasty.


I have two woods I find blacks North of Ft Wayne-but not very many--mostly morel


----------



## ogrecharger

Well - no messages yet, but fingers crossed and the offer still stands!

If I had to guess, it's because we just don't have many old growth stands of poplars. I've only had one reliable spot for blacks (in Northern L.P. of Michigan) and I can't seem to find a similar habitat here. It may also be the effect from the lake. Seems like ground temps around the shore line seem to keep us a week behind everyone else.

I took a brief walk at a nature preserve in Battle Creek, MI on Sunday afternoon. Just scouting, checked north-facing slope with extra focus where the right kind of trees were, but nothing.

I've heard they are just starting to pop south of us. I saw a video from Central Indiana of a very nice spread under a tree, prime time down there right now.

One thing is for sure - this weather is perfect, and I'm expecting a larger and longer season for our area. I'll probably wait until at least next weekend before checking my go-to spots though, since I don't like to harvest when they are small. As always, will depend on weather between now and then.


----------



## noskydaddy

NW Indiana on the map.

Found 7 nice grays today riding my bike.
Thought it was dog shit. Stopped. Looked back. 

Thought they were walnut shells.
Came closer. And they were morels!

All in sand!


----------



## m_ m_

Nice grays! I checked my spot in Lake County this morning and found nothing. May apples are only about 2 inches high, it's still too early. But you never know unless you get out and look, and I spotted some new dead elm that I will be checking later.


----------



## morelsxs

Yeah noskydaddy! Can't wait to join the ranks. Re-checkin' my black spot 2mrw.


----------



## ogrecharger

Let me know if you were able to get all the sand out - and how. I've always avoided ones that look sandy because i can't stand biting sand!


----------



## noskydaddy

ogrecharger said:


> Let me know if you were able to get all the sand out - and how. I've always avoided ones that look sandy because i can't stand biting sand!


I think I'm in trouble buddy.

Rinsed em 6 times and still silty.

Only one way to know for sure but everyone is saying the same thing.
Not good!


----------



## noskydaddy

Found 9 more grays today. Left em to grow big and strong.


----------



## punkolly

I found 10 blacks in Porter County yesterday. they were nice and fresh! Didn't have much time going back today


----------



## Kim Smoltz

Porter County - left to grow


----------



## Ima Funguy

We went to my two early spots in Porter Co. yesterday and found nothing. We're gonna check'em again Thursday, but then we're going out of town for a week. Don't pick'em all while we're gone!


----------



## noskydaddy

Found 11 today on the railroad tracks.
Still not seeing a ton of other fungus but it won't be long now.


----------



## ogrecharger

noskydaddy said:


> Found 11 today on the railroad tracks.
> Still not seeing a ton of other fungus but it won't be long now.
> 
> View attachment 645
> View attachment 646


I did the same thing today - about the same size too - glad i only had my lunch hour to do it in, so i can leave the rest to grow.

I predict this weekend will be the beginning of a great year for NWI, as long as we get some decent rain this week.


----------



## Ima Funguy

Mmm, I've been concentrating on my early spots and didn't even think to check anywhere else. Then, I go to Lake County today and find 11 grays in one 20' area?! My first attempt at uploading a pic.


----------



## noskydaddy

@Ima Funguy , once you upload the image, 
clicking *"FULL SIZE" *will insert it fully into 
the message area for you.

FYI


----------



## noskydaddy

I guess I should says that all the morels 
I've found this season were in sun-drenched 
open areas and not the dappled woods 
where they are commonly found in. 

At least not yet anyhow.

Hope this helps.


----------



## noskydaddy

Does anyone know if NWI is particularly _poor _
in general for BLACK MORELS?

Looking at Matherly's the latest progression map,
I noticed a large vacant area for NWI for some reason.

At first I surmised "lake effect" as a potential issue,
but then that would also hamper _similar _lake shore areas, 
but doesn't seem to...

Benton Harbor, Muskegon, Petoskey, MI for example.

I have a hypothesis to offer up to poke holes in:

POLLUTION? Air, light, noise? All of the above?

Could pollution of some kind cause this aversion for BLACK morels?

Thoughts?


----------



## noskydaddy

7 more NW IN.

Fresh as *MONKEY'S BREATH!*

*







*


----------



## noskydaddy

*25 more harvested today.
Tip top fresh! CHOICE!!!
*


----------



## bsimms

Went out last night and looking good! Had a buddy get 163 yesterday in Jasper county.


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## charly1954

bsimms said:


> Went out last night and looking good! Had a buddy get 163 yesterday in Jasper county.


Have you gotten recent rain up in Jasper Cty, we're pretty dry down here in Cass cty.


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1218


Blacks, Greys and yellows still being found in the N.E. corner as of four days ago.


----------



## Ima Funguy

Went out in the rain both Sat & Sun to a couple wooded spots in Porter Co & found a total of 2 yellows. Then, today I went to a primarily grassy park in Lake Co & found 12-14 medium to big yellows, weighing a total of ~ 1 1/2 lbs. Found this weed growing with












them.


----------



## ogrecharger

I went for a quick half hour run yesterday and found a few 12"ers and some that were too far gone - is it over for NWI? If not, I'd think focusing on the shaded areas are all that's left for us.


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## robert17

my finds in lansing Michigan yesterday


----------



## robert17




----------



## robert17




----------



## robert17




----------



## ogrecharger

Okay - it's been killing me all season......

Which one of you is Cap'n Morel from the old site?


----------



## Ima Funguy

Argghh. It's me. The "new, improved" site wouldn't accept my password and email address so I had to make new ones. Spent 2 hours hunting in MI Sunday with the MI DNR map a fellow shroomer offered a few pages back. Totally wrong environment, but I wouldn't give up on the map. As of Sunday, Garwood Orchard had no morels for sale. Anderson Orchard has morels, imported from MI or WI.


----------



## ogrecharger

Okay - i'm getting tired of scrolling through the Indiana topic to find all the local stuff - anyone having any luck yet in 2018 in our area?


----------



## Jtr

First post... newbie question, are these half-free morels? Thanks


----------



## ogrecharger

I'm finding some, but few and far between. Also, I'm noticing that there have been a couple flushes. I've found huge mature and dried out shrooms growing around the same tree as new fresh babies. It's been a tough year. I was literally on my belly yesterday picking one under a bush. Once you find a good tree, key in on the shady areas, or areas with dense cover - these are often where the survivors are after the intense heat we had for a while.


----------



## ogrecharger

Jtr said:


> First post... newbie question, are these half-free morels? Thanks


definitely


----------



## pixelmixel219

We found a handful of greys last week, and two small greys yesterday in the same place. Should have some larger goldens soon!


----------



## deerslayer5656

thinking of heading to manistee national forest this coming weekend any thoughts have a 6 hour drive thanks


----------



## ShroomerDan

Hello everyone,
I just got into mushrooming last summer and this is my first morel season. Does anyone have advice about hunting in NWI? Like what kinds of trees, terrain, etc. you've had success with? I'm in Porter County but I like to drive to check out new spots. I've been trying to do some scouting but I'm still pretty inexperienced, not good at identifying trees yet--I hardly know where to start!


----------



## noskydaddy

ShroomerDan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just got into mushrooming last summer and this is my first morel season. Does anyone have advice about hunting in NWI? Like what kinds of trees, terrain, etc. you've had success with? I'm in Porter County but I like to drive to check out new spots. I've been trying to do some scouting but I'm still pretty inexperienced, not good at identifying trees yet--I hardly know where to start!


@ShroomerDan I tried to reply to your question but it keeps saying I'm spam. I bet this post goes through tho.

I'm gonna try and private message you my reply.


----------



## noskydaddy

@ShroomerDan 

The private message didn't work either. You got an email?


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> @ShroomerDan
> 
> The private message didn't work either. You got an email?


Weird, wonder why it's not working.


----------



## Mikeymorels

ljbuckles said:


> The rain is a welcome sight! I already found 2 black morels and I wasn't really even looking. I am hoping the warm weather this weekend will get them really popping! Last year was so pitiful! Found a few but not even enough for a snack!!


That’s great! I am for Chesterton Indiana and hope this weekend yields great results


----------



## shroomsearcher

ShroomerDan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just got into mushrooming last summer and this is my first morel season. Does anyone have advice about hunting in NWI? Like what kinds of trees, terrain, etc. you've had success with? I'm in Porter County but I like to drive to check out new spots. I've been trying to do some scouting but I'm still pretty inexperienced, not good at identifying trees yet--I hardly know where to start!


I would guess that Indiana has a Forestry Department or Division in their Department of Natural Resources. I live in NE OH, and learned a TON looking at our Division of Forestry website. I was introduced to this about 10 years ago at my fish and game club. A couple of members clue me in that there were morels on the property. When I asked where, you can imagine what the answers were! "Get your lazy butt out there and find them yourself!" 

Hunted my brains out that first season and found nothing! Then one of those member gave me another clue after asking if I had checked the apple trees. I said that I had not and he said, "Aw dude! You gotta check the apple trees!" The next year I found a few. And I've kept building from there. I'm no expert, just an enthusiast. 

Even if you don't know where to start, start somewhere! You can learn something every time out.


----------



## noskydaddy

shroomsearcher said:


> I would guess that Indiana has a Forestry Department or Division in their Department of Natural Resources. I live in NE OH, and learned a TON looking at our Division of Forestry website. I was introduced to this about 10 years ago at my fish and game club. A couple of members clue me in that there were morels on the property. When I asked where, you can imagine what the answers were! "Get your lazy butt out there and find them yourself!"
> 
> Hunted my brains out that first season and found nothing! Then one of those member gave me another clue after asking if I had checked the apple trees. I said that I had not and he said, "Aw dude! You gotta check the apple trees!" The next year I found a few. And I've kept building from there. I'm no expert, just an enthusiast.
> 
> Even if you don't know where to start, start somewhere! You can learn something every time out.


That's great advice, son.


----------



## ShroomerDan

shroomsearcher said:


> I would guess that Indiana has a Forestry Department or Division in their Department of Natural Resources. I live in NE OH, and learned a TON looking at our Division of Forestry website. I was introduced to this about 10 years ago at my fish and game club. A couple of members clue me in that there were morels on the property. When I asked where, you can imagine what the answers were! "Get your lazy butt out there and find them yourself!"
> 
> Hunted my brains out that first season and found nothing! Then one of those member gave me another clue after asking if I had checked the apple trees. I said that I had not and he said, "Aw dude! You gotta check the apple trees!" The next year I found a few. And I've kept building from there. I'm no expert, just an enthusiast.
> 
> Even if you don't know where to start, start somewhere! You can learn something every time out.


Thanks, I'll check that out. I've been rabidly hunting the past few weeks and have had some good success. I've gotten proficient at ID-ing elm trees which has helped a lot. Being that this is my first season, I have some questions for you veterans.
This has been a weird spring: overall very cold and it has only just started warming up. Around a month ago there was lots of rain and some warm weather. After that, I found one dream elm that I harvested probably 10-15 pounds of big yellows off of over a week or so. I found some other good elms nearby with handfuls of morels but nothing like that one. After this stretch we had a bout of cold weather with overnight temps going down to the high 20s a couple times. 
For those of you with lots of experience, do you know how this might affect the rest of the season? Will it stunt morels that haven't popped yet, or just delay them? I haven't been able to find much else since that first good week, just randoms here and there. There's two other areas I've been hunting that have elm trees all over the place, and I've only found 4 or 5 lone morels in random places. It seems like they should be all over in those areas. It's already mid May and we're now getting lots of rain and weather in the 70s. I'm hoping there will be a second flush coming soon! Every time I'm out hunting I have so may questions pop up--I wish I could remember them now.
How have other NWI hunters fared this spring?


----------



## noskydaddy

ShroomerDan said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out. I've been rabidly hunting the past few weeks and have had some good success. I've gotten proficient at ID-ing elm trees which has helped a lot. Being that this is my first season, I have some questions for you veterans.
> This has been a weird spring: overall very cold and it has only just started warming up. Around a month ago there was lots of rain and some warm weather. After that, I found one dream elm that I harvested probably 10-15 pounds of big yellows off of over a week or so. I found some other good elms nearby with handfuls of morels but nothing like that one. After this stretch we had a bout of cold weather with overnight temps going down to the high 20s a couple times.
> For those of you with lots of experience, do you know how this might affect the rest of the season? Will it stunt morels that haven't popped yet, or just delay them? I haven't been able to find much else since that first good week, just randoms here and there. There's two other areas I've been hunting that have elm trees all over the place, and I've only found 4 or 5 lone morels in random places. It seems like they should be all over in those areas. It's already mid May and we're now getting lots of rain and weather in the 70s. I'm hoping there will be a second flush coming soon! Every time I'm out hunting I have so may questions pop up--I wish I could remember them now.
> How have other NWI hunters fared this spring?


Cold weather can be (and was this season) a nightmare for morels. Especially in the 20's.
Cool weather is ok for a while, but cold weather is the death knell.

I've seen nothing but bad news for this season after that polar lobe pushed 
down from Canada that week. I saw one old timer report it was his worst year in 45 years hunting.

It SW MI, close to NWI, it burned the tops of all the morels that were growing and, unfortunately, 
completely shut down new growth. I didn't think it would, but in my experience it totally 
closed down the season. Big time bummer.

So, it's a tough start for a rookie. But I think you did good with that one elm.
Protect that tree like its your child and go back next year!


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> Cold weather can be (and was this season) a nightmare for morels. Especially in the 20's.
> Cool weather is ok for a while, but cold weather is the death knell.
> 
> I've seen nothing but bad news for this season after that polar lobe pushed
> down from Canada that week. I saw one old timer report it was his worst year in 45 years hunting.
> 
> It SW MI, close to NWI, it burned the tops of all the morels that were growing and, unfortunately,
> completely shut down new growth. I didn't think it would, but in my experience it totally
> closed down the season. Big time bummer.
> 
> So, it's a tough start for a rookie. But I think you did good with that one elm.
> Protect that tree like its your child and go back next year!


----------



## ShroomerDan

Darn, I was hoping that’s not the case. I guess I’m happy I found some at all. Time to move on to other mushrooms then!
I’m in Michigan right now and went hunting for chaga the last couple days, did pretty well! Not much else growing though.


----------



## noskydaddy

ShroomerDan said:


> Darn, I was hoping that’s not the case. I guess I’m happy I found some at all. Time to move on to other mushrooms then!
> I’m in Michigan right now and went hunting for chaga the last couple days, did pretty well! Not much else growing though.


How far north for the Chaga? Approximations are all I'm looking for.


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> How far north for the Chaga? Approximations are all I'm looking for.


A little more than halfway up the state (not including U.P.)


----------



## noskydaddy

ShroomerDan said:


> A little more than halfway up the state (not including U.P.)


I was gonna say that's where the *tension zone* is 
and where I see the birch trees start to really increase.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> I was gonna say that's where the *tension zone* is
> and where I see the birch trees start to really increase.
> 
> Thanks buddy!


That’s really interesting. I had to look up tension zone to find out what that is. I’ve been on the hunt for reishi lately and I found a map that shows the presence of eastern hemlock trees through eastern Ohio and up into northern Michigan. I wonder if that’s the same line. Going back up to Michigan soon, hope to find some.


----------



## noskydaddy

ShroomerDan said:


> That’s really interesting. I had to look up tension zone to find out what that is. I’ve been on the hunt for reishi lately and I found a map that shows the presence of eastern hemlock trees through eastern Ohio and up into northern Michigan. I wonder if that’s the same line. Going back up to Michigan soon, hope to find some.


I'd be interested in seeing that hemlock map. I haven't found Reishi yet but I really want to.

Last year I found my first Lion's Mane in Traverse City. I was pumped!


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> I'd be interested in seeing that hemlock map. I haven't found Reishi yet but I really want to.
> 
> Last year I found my first Lion's Mane in Traverse City. I was pumped!


----------



## ShroomerDan

noskydaddy said:


> I'd be interested in seeing that hemlock map. I haven't found Reishi yet but I really want to.
> 
> Last year I found my first Lion's Mane in Traverse City. I was pumped!


Here’s the map of Eastern hemlock distribution (from Wikipedia)


----------



## asw16

imbguide said:


> I live in Hobart and been having a lot of luck. found 36 greys last wed, and 34 yellows today!!!


Where in Hobart? I'm new to hunting for morels and would really like to try this year


----------



## Regionnaire

asw16 said:


> Where in Hobart? I'm new to hunting for morels and would really like to try this year


You should look at google maps and find some parks, nature preserves, and FWAs close by...basically, look for public land that has a forest you can walk through. The whole area has a plethora of tree species, so almost any forest with a little density will do. I suggest you scroll through the past "Indiana" threads started by Wade, especially 2021 and 2022. A bunch of us give some great hints on what to look for. You'll get more help there than you will here.

Nobody is going to give up their spots. That said, nothing can take the place of putting in the hours scouting for yourself. Sometimes you get lucky and find shrooms right away, sometimes it'll take years to get your timing right. The more you put yourself in a good position to find morels, the more successful you'll be. Right now, you're early. There's very little chance of finding them until after this next warm-up. Still, it doesn't mean you shouldn't walk through a public forest and take a look around to see if it has potential.

I know the area pretty well. If you message me directly about a specific spot you found that you think might work, I'll let you know what I think. There's a lot of competition in Lake County, but I do know of places they grow.


----------

